# beginners golf holiday



## goldeneye (Feb 7, 2007)

Hey all, 

Can anyone recommend a good destination for a beginners golf holiday, preferably in Spain?

Thanks in advance:thumbsup:


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Have a look at Golf holidays, golf weekends and golf breaks in the UK - Golfbreaks.com they should have plenty to choose from.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice link! I'll keep that one for the future.


----------



## goldeneye (Feb 7, 2007)

*Golf holidays*

Yes, thanks for that link. If you are going to Spain for a golf holiday, then there are some good  Cheap Flights from Jet2.com

Thanks:thumbsup:


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Goldeneye raises an interesting question - Where can a beginning golfer go on holiday to play, where the golfing facility isn't going to be so difficult that it isn't fun?

It seems to me that most golf resorts tend to advertise their golf course in a way that suggests what a great test it is, not how much fun the new golfer can have. I guess that part of the advertising isn't sexy enough.

I just hit the Doral website... makes all the courses sound hard...


----------

